

Ask HN: Do you use antivirus on your Mac? - sheesh

Some security companies (even those that don't sell antivirus products) claim that, even on Mac, you need antivirus products. What do you think? Do you use it? The best free one I could find is iAntiVirus, but they don't have a Lion version yet, and the latest download package is from 2009 (!).
======
frou_dh
I have ClamXav installed and do an on-demand scan of the whole drive every so
often. I don't have it set to run all the time. Never found anything.

------
damoncali
I don't even run one on windows. They cause more problems (for me, at least)
than they solve.

------
moonlighter
No, I don't. But I'm also fairly responsible and careful what I install, run
and so on.

------
samarudge
BUT MACS DON'T GET VIRUSES </sarcasm> I do on my MacBook (Clam), not on my
iMac but all my web traffic is routed through a proxy that does virus
scanning. I should probably look at getting some to cover viruses from other
places

